# Hornet hit the Road ?!



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Looks like Hornet took his ball and went home....ie- he's deleted all(?) his posts ! I guess all that GMC talk about the "C" NOT meaning Canada got him really upset ?
Oh well....that's really too bad when someone doesn't want to play with the other kids anymore.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh my, I guess I should not have started this thread/post. Because I received a very rude email from Mr. Hornet. And I was never rude to him, unless this thread would be seen as rude.
All I meant was, he seemed like a nice enough fellow, who posted alot of good stuff. But just one thread tangent turned him around ? *sighs* Sorry Mr. Hornet, I wish you well in every endeavor you choose. It's a shame you had to remove *almost all of your posts which contained so much helpful and interesting info.

*almost = he couldn't removed his posts in the threads that were locked down.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I to enjoyed his posts!

But from a logistics stand point

that took time to wipe all those post! I am way to lazy to do that


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow what the heck? Rick must have had a moment 

Looks like he's still floating around though- Last Activity: Today 12:13 PM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

To bad indeed. I always found Rick's "nut and bolt" style to be very down to earth and refreshing. His emphasis on the fundamentals was always good advice.

Hopefully he will return AND as is our custom... WE WILL WELCOME HIM BACK with open arms and minds.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what Bill said


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Yeah, bummer. +1 more to what Bill said.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Ah, c'mon Rick.......ya know I was just breakin' your stones man........right??

Cool down......and come on back........we'll be here!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

We can't lose sight of the bigger picture here guys. This opportunity for a bunch of drama and begging "friends" to come back should not be wasted. If we do waste it somebody will start thinking we're a bunch of dudes instead of a bunch of hens with sync'd up PMS. We better get this right.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

After some sage advice from a couple guys,and a slap upside the head,i've been talked into coming back,thanks Bill and Mike.
Normally i'm not too thin skinned,but i let things get to me this time.
Sorry guys for pulling my posts.
Bill i owe you one,thank-you.
Rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Good deal Rick.... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome back Rick. And I never meant this thread to be an insult or rude, just a headsup. 
As an aside, sometimes online words are taken too seriously, plus the fact everyone has an opinion, and well...everyone can have a bad day.
PS- and I forgive ya


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Welcome back Rick!!!
(Still glad I'm a Mopar fan)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad you changed your mind too Rick. I'm sorry if it was anything I posted that got you upset.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Glad you changed your mind too Rick. I'm sorry if it was anything I posted that got you upset.


we all have our "Moments", 'nuff said, let's move on.. 
& a BIG..W/B Rick :thumbsup:
Bubba 123


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

And everyone, don't lose sight of why we're all here...


----------



## Reaper (Jan 17, 2005)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> And everyone, don't lose sight of why we're all here...


YEP ! To relive the old days of bludgeoning extremely valuable color t-jets & regaling the smell of an overheated and burnt t-jet motor !!!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I like how people stick together here and the comradery. Seems unique to this place.

Everyone has a moment now and then. Glad you're back Hornet. :wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oil's well dat ends well Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

CRAP there goes the neighborhood
darn igloo living, seal eating carnivore!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Rick, I'm glad you have reconsidered, I enjoy your informative posts.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

i don't know you hornet or the post that set ya off, but i'm glad you decided to come back and play...the typed word can really play havoc with even the tickest of skinned internet players sometimes...WB :thumbsup:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

guys he just did it so he can see everyone say "hey rick your not so bad"
why
Because his wife beats him! 
not that that is bad!
he enjoys it:wave: he comes home and yells! "honey, I was bad today"

but likes a little love once in while



:tongue::tongue:

good to have u back


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Rick, would you consider starting your own customs thread? The Hornet's Nest?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ding Ding Ding ! ! ... we have a winner ! ! !*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Rick, would you consider starting your own customs thread? The Hornet's Nest?


.... Whaddawe have for him Johnny????? :hat:

Great idea and good for starters. I think EVERYONE who has any interest, aptitude, or ability building cars... of ANY level should go to the Customs Forum and start a custom build thread of their stuff.... REALLY ! !....... If you think nobody wants to see your cars?... Your just flat out wrong. It's not what you build or how often you can update your thread.... it's the fact that you do. We all win. :wave:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hey hornet glad you came back. i too enjoy yer post for "how to". ya see cuz i,m dumb i need all the help i can get! i lurk alot in the tuning section just to learn stuff.and next time you leave.... leave the posts and just leave! now back to work


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Mike:tongue::wave:

Rick


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

:roll::roll:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Everyone on HT counts....1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9...etc*



tjd241 said:


> .... Whaddawe have for him Johnny????? :hat:
> 
> Great idea and good for starters. I think EVERYONE who has any interest, aptitude, or ability building cars... of ANY level should go to the Customs Forum and start a custom build thread of their stuff.... REALLY ! !....... If you think nobody wants to see your cars?... Your just flat out wrong. It's not what you build or how often you can update your thread.... it's the fact that you do. We all win. :wave:


Rick,

Glad you are back........custom thread...Yeah! :thumbsup:

Yes over the years there are a few moments that happen on HT but, they all work out in the end.

I can't get enough of seeing pictures of other peoples custom builds on HT or getting to meet incredibly nice slot car folks. I love this place!!  

Bob...we will always be together...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

You're just lucky Resinmonger isn't around, or we'd be getting the Elton John clips.. :lol:


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Trickety Rickety,

You know that we kept the ball rolling and it's good that you can continue that flow with others. Hell, I don't know why anyone would like a guy named Rick -LOL! 

Shoot me some pics of your progress when you get a minute or even better, some uncut video of you putting the track together because I know it's not the "As Seen on TV" assembly.

I want to hear the "MOTHER $%$#," " Got-D$&^$," I don't believe this S*&^, "WTF! LMAO!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

It's my first ever attempt at a routed track,and i ain't no carpenter,so there'll probably be some new words learned,:thumbsup:
My good buddy Tsooka (Thanks Ted) routed the guide slots with his CNC,but it's up to me to do the rail pockets,so i'm reading everything i can find:wave:

Yea who in heck names a kid Rick:drunk::drunk:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

My name is "Sue" - how do you do?
er
rick i mean:wave::tongue::tongue:


----------

